# Great Buy on  SFIC  M&P soap Bases



## twilightluver (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/sfic-cut-ups.html
She is having a fast buy..U can get 5# block of M&P for $12.50...Witht he Holidays coming up,may be a great idea to jump on...SFIC soap is awesome!!!
Just a little heads up for those of you doing M&P...


----------



## candice19 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know!

Just an FYI: I did this last time they ran this.  Overall I'm very happy, but some of the 5lb shea butters came in at 4 lbs...


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 2, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...hmmmmmmmmmm..thanks for letting us know this...
makes a difference,now doesn't it??? lol
I think maybe I will stick to WSP 24 lb block of GM..It is like $57 shipping and all...


----------



## candice19 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, only the shea butter came in at 4 lbs, everything else was spot on.

I think it's because they cut it at the same length, but the actual logs of shea butter are thinner than the rest.

She's usually on live chat during the day - and very responsive. I'm sure you can ask her about it.  I certainly am going to.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Oct 2, 2009)

I did it last time too!  I was very satisfied!  I do recommend that if you plan to purchase anything else, purchase it separately.  I didn't even think about it & ordered a krinkle cutter...duh...didn't ship till the soap did.


----------



## candice19 (Oct 5, 2009)

Update: I just spoke to her via Live Chat and mentioned the 4lb issue with Shea.  We both can't figure out why, as she cuts it to 5lbs while packing, and when I opened it within a week it was 4 lbs.  She's going to speak to SFIC and try and get to the bottom of this - maybe they are selling before it's done curing, etc.  

She really does have great customer service so far, and gotta love the live chat!


----------

